# Beckhoff BK1120 in Betrieb nehmen



## razor (23 November 2008)

Hallo an alle alteingesessenen in diesem Forum,

Ich bin ziemlich neu was die Programmierung mit Beckhoff angeht. Bin quasi im Rahmen meines Technikerprojektes dazu gezwungen worden.
Nun habe ich also nach langer Planungsphase den Buskoppler BK1120 von meiner mich betreuenden Firma mit nach hause bekommen, wollte dann auch gleich mein geschreibenes Programm ausprobieren, und bekam erstmal ein Dämpfer. Als ich das Ethernet Kabel in meinen Rechner steckte passierte gar nichts. Windows zeigte an keine Konnektivität und im Systemmanager von Twincat konnte ich auch nichts machen. Möglich das ich einen Total bescheuerten Fehler übersehen habe aber ich komm einfach nicht auf des Rätsels Lösung.
Vielen Dank für die möglichen Antworten im vorraus
Gruß


----------



## olitheis (23 November 2008)

Hallo razor,
also mal voreweg: ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der EtherCAT Treiber von TwinCAT nur mir LAN Karten mit Intel Chip funktionieren.

Hast Du ansonsten alle Einstellungen im System Manager entprechend vorgenommen?

Gruß
Oli


----------



## razor (23 November 2008)

Nun ja am Intel chip haperts hab einen von Marvell. Aber was den System manager angeht: Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung was ich da einstellen muss. Die ganze Hilfe die ich bekommen hab fängt erst an wenn man schon eine Verbindung aufgebaut hat.


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du besorgst dir eine zweite Netzwerkkarte mit Intel-Chip.

2. (Hat den Nachteil, dass du nachher nicht mehr ans Netz kannst!)
Du machst eine neue Datei im Systemmanager auf. Dann fügst du unter den E/A-Geräten ein EtherCAT-Gerät(Direct Mode) ein. Danach gehst du rechts auf den Reiter Adapter und klickst auf den Button "Kompatible Geräte". Hier erscheint nun deine LAN-Karte unter nicht kompatibel oder nicht installiert. Diese markierst du und gehst dann auf "Installieren". Lass dich nicht von den Windows-Logotest-Meldungen stören und setze die Installation immer fort. Nun machst du im Systemmanager wieder eine neue Datei auf und suchst die E/A-Geräte. Nun müsste alles gefunden werden.


----------



## drfunfrock (24 November 2008)

Eine zweite Netzwerkkarte ist Pflicht! Danach den Systemmanger starten und im Menu unter Option "Show Ethernet Realtime Devices" deine 2. Karte als Ethercat-Karte konfigurieren. Danach unter Netzwerkeinstellungen, TCP-IP  und den anderen Kram wie SMB deaktivieren.


----------



## razor (24 November 2008)

Also erst mal merci für die schnellen Antworten hier. Hab noch keine Lösung gefunden. Ich melde mich sobald ich herausgefunden hab an was es lag. Vielleicht haben ja andere Anfänger auch probleme damit.

Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2008)

Die Lösung für dein Problem ist wirklich eine zweite Lan-Karte mit Intel Chip! An was anderem liegts nicht.


----------



## Wühlmaus (25 November 2008)

Ooops ... ich erwäge die Anschaffung einer Wago 750-841 mit Ethernet-Anschluss als Einstieg in die SPS-Welt. Erwartet mich da dasselbe / ein ähnliches Problem ? Man sollte doch meinen, dass Ethernet nicht erst gestern erfunden wurde und dass die gröbsten Kompatibilitätsprobleme inzwischen aussortiert sind ?


----------



## drfunfrock (25 November 2008)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Ooops ... ich erwäge die Anschaffung einer Wago 750-841 mit Ethernet-Anschluss als Einstieg in die SPS-Welt. Erwartet mich da dasselbe / ein ähnliches Problem ? Man sollte doch meinen, dass Ethernet nicht erst gestern erfunden wurde und dass die gröbsten Kompatibilitätsprobleme inzwischen aussortiert sind ?




Nein, Wago hat das Ethercat-Protokoll nicht, welches völlig andere Anforderungen an den PC hat. Und so schwierig ist Ethercat auch nicht, wenn man sich an die Doku hält.


----------



## razor (26 November 2008)

Servus @ all,
Also war gestern auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES in Nürnberg und hab dann gleich mal einen vom Beckhoff Stand mit meinen Problem genervt. Dessen Aussage war: Man kann Ethercat nur mit einem Intel Netzwerkchip sinnvoll nutzen. Zu Testzwecken kann man es auch mit anderen Karten probieren aber die Echtzeitfähigkeit können sie derzeit nur mit Intel garantieren. In meinem Fall hat sich das Problem gelöst. Ich kann mein Programm "bis jetzt" ohne Probleme benutzen, musste nur den Twincat Treiber von Hand installieren. Zur Echtzeitfähigkeit kann ich noch keine Aussage machen.

greetz @ all


----------



## drfunfrock (27 November 2008)

Ja, wozu predigen ich und Ceberus eine Intel-Netzwerkkarte? Dazu braucht man nicht erst Beckhoff zu fragen.


----------



## trinitaucher (27 November 2008)

razor schrieb:


> ...an kann Ethercat nur mit einem Intel Netzwerkchip sinnvoll nutzen. Zu Testzwecken kann man es auch mit anderen Karten probieren aber die Echtzeitfähigkeit können sie derzeit nur mit Intel garantieren.


Wenn EtherCAT erstmal läuft, ist es auch echtzeitfähig. Das hängt auch eigentlich mehr vom Rechner ab, denn ein EtherCAT-Zyklus startet i.d.R:, wenn der SPS-Zyklus fertig ist.
Folglich: Wenn der SPS-Zyklus jittert, jittert auch der EtherCAT-Zyklus.


----------

